# selling soaps in Belgium



## litchi (Apr 10, 2010)

recently i started making my own soaps 
and i would like to sell them legally in Belgium 
does anyone familiar with the process in Europe and specifically in Belgium?

thanks


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's the Dutch law (since we're all EU these will be more or less the same)
http://www.ncv-cosmetica.nl/upload/File ... idated.pdf

You need to have someone do safety assessment testing for each product you make.


----------



## litchi (Apr 11, 2010)

*Do you have a suggestion where to do the assessment*

In the belgium or holland


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 11, 2010)

Anywhere in Europe is okay. Just find somewhere they have reasonable pricing.


----------



## frieda (Jul 18, 2011)

Dagmar,
 thank you for the link about european rules for selling cosmetics.
I read on some forums that the rules for selling soap, if you are not claming any other use then cleaning the body are less complicated. Is that not so in Europe by your knowledge?


----------



## carebear (Jul 18, 2011)

frieda said:
			
		

> Dagmar,
> thank you for the link about european rules for selling cosmetics.
> I read on some forums that the rules for selling soap, if you are not claming any other use then cleaning the body are less complicated. Is that not so in Europe by your knowledge?


That is only the case in the USA.


----------

